# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  रहस्यमय धातु  पारद ( Mercury) {आश्रम के सोजन्य से}

## amol05

*हरति सकलरोगांमुर्छितो यो नराणां वितरति किलबद्धः खेचरत्वं जवेन  ।
*
*सकल्सुरमुनीन्दैर  वन्दितम शम्भुबीजम स जयति भवसिन्धो पारदः परदोयम ।।*
[ साभार - रसमंजरी ]



*अर्थात –* 

*जो मूर्च्छित हुआ पारद मनुष्यों के समस्त रोगों को दूर करता हैं, बंधा हुआ खेचरत्व (आकाश में उड़ना) को शीघ्र ही देता हैं और जो सकल देवता और मुनीश्वर से नमस्कार किया हुआ श्री महादेव जी का वीर्य हैं, उस संसार रूपी समुद्र से पार करने वाले पारद की जय हो।*

----------


## amol05

*तंत्र एवं किमिया का आपसी संबंध बहुत ही पुराना एवं अवश्यंभावी हैं। तंत्र की विभिन्न विधाओ का किमिया  की अनुपस्थिती में अस्तित्व ही संभव नहीं हैं। प्रकृति में उपस्थित सभी धातुओं में पारद अथवा पारा का स्थान  सर्वोपरि हैं। यह एक मात्र धातु हैं जिसे यदि उचित संस्कारो से जारित किया जाए तो किसी भी अन्य धातु की प्राप्ति संभव हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*पारदोत्पत्ति के लिए यदि रस ग्रंथो को सही माने तो कथानुसार - जब हिमालय पर्वत पर संसारभर को चलाने वाले श्री महादेव जी और पार्वती जी का सम्भोग प्रारम्भ हुआ तो अन्य देवताओ ने अग्नि देव को कबूतर बना कर चंचल भाव देते हुए इस सोच के साथ भेजा की शिव-पार्वती के संयोग से ऐसा पुत्र उत्पन्न हो जो तारकासुर का विनाश कर सके।*

----------


## amol05

*तब कबूतर रूपी अग्नि देव को देख कर महादेव लज्जा प्राप्त हुआ एवं सम्भोग करने से शांत हुए। तब महादेव जी ने सम्भोग में पतित हुए अपने वीर्य को अग्नि देव के मुख में  डाल  दिया, अग्नि देव उस वीर्य के ताप को सहन नहीं कर पाए तथा गंगा जी में  गिर गए।*

----------


## amol05

*गंगा जी भी उस वीर्य के ताप को सहन न कर सकी तथा उन्होने अग्नि देव को बाहर निकाल दिया। तब अग्नि देव के मुख से वह वीर्य निकल का 5 भागो में टूट कर धरती पर फ़ैल गया।*

----------


## amol05

*चूँकि यह वीर्य बहुत ही भारी  था अतः धरती पर  5 विशाल कुँए बन गए। तब से ही पारद 5 प्रकार का हो गया हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*पारद के 5 प्रकार इस तरह से हैं – रस, रसेन्द्र, सूत, पारद एवं मिश्रक*

----------


## amol05

*रस - 

यह पारद लाल रंग का होता हैं। यह सभी प्रकार के दोषों से मुक्त रसायन हैं, इसके सेवन से देवता रोग, बुढ़ापे एवं मृत्यु से दूर रहते हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*रसेन्द्र - 

रसेन्द्र स्वभाव से ही निर्दोष, रंग में काला – पीला, रुखा एवं अत्यंत निर्मल होता हैं। इसी पारद के प्रभाव से नागलोक बुढापे एवं मृत्यु से छूट गया हैं। मनुष्य इन का प्रयोग कर अजर – अमर न हो सके इसके लिए रस एवं रसेन्द्र प्रकार का पारद आज मनुष्य के लिए दुर्लभ हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*सूत -
*
*सूत नाम का पारद कुछ पीला, रुखा और दोषों से मिला हुआ होता हैं। जब भी सूत नाम का पारद 18 संस्कारों से सिद्ध होता हैं तो देह को लोहे के समान बना देता हैं।*

----------


## amol05

> aml05 किया आप मुझे बता सकते है किसी मन्त्र को जागृत कसे किया जाता है और उससे काम कसे लिया जाता है


*किसी भी मन्त्र को जाग्रत करने के लिए पहले उसकी योग्य कुरु से दिखा ले कर उसकी देख रेख में एक निश्चित  मात्रा में जाप करना होता है तत्पशात उस जप का दक्षांश हवन होता है तभी मन्त्र  सिद्ध होता है .....*

----------


## hindi9

ये बात आपने १००% सत्य कही है अमोल जी.

----------


## anubhav007

> *किसी भी मन्त्र को जाग्रत करने के लिए पहले उसकी योग्य कुरु से दिखा ले कर उसकी देख रेख में एक निश्चित  मात्रा में जाप करना होता है तत्पशात उस जप का दक्षांश हवन होता है तभी मन्त्र  सिद्ध होता है .....*



मित्र amol05 जी गुरु कहा से लाये जो आज कल सभी ढोंगी पाखंडी है किसी को थोडा बहुत ज्ञान भी है तो पहले उसे दक्ष्ण के रूप में भरी भरकम रकम चाहिए अच्छा खासा चढ़ावा चाहिए उसके बाद भी कोई गारंटी नही वो गुरु की जगह गुरु घंटाल निकले और जो १-२-जानकर है भी तो वो अपने परिवार वालो की ही बताते है किसी और से तो इस टोपिक पर बात भी नही करते गुरु तो वो तब बनेगे!

----------


## hindi9

अनुभव 007 जी आपने बिल्कुल ठीक कहा है. आज कल साधु, सन्यासी, योगी और संत के भेष में अधिकतर लोग "*** के भूत" और "भूत की ***" ही निकलते हैं. आप सच मुच अनुभवी हैं.

----------


## anubhav007

> अनुभव 007 जी आपने बिल्कुल ठीक कहा है. आज कल साधु, सन्यासी, योगी और संत के भेष में अधिकतर लोग "*** के भूत" और "भूत की ***" ही निकलते हैं. आप सच मुच अनुभवी हैं.


भाई hindi9 जी जिन्दगी बहुत कुछ सिख देती है! तुमने एक अन्य सूत्र पर मेरे लिखे हुए पर टिपणी करी थी जय माँ कालका जी मुझे अगर तुमने दिल से ये बात कही है तो बहुत अच्छा अगर मेरा मजाक उड़ाया है तो तुमसे कुछ नही कहना चाहता! कभी बुरे वक़्त में माँ को याद कर के देखना!

----------


## amol05

> मित्र amol05 जी गुरु कहा से लाये जो आज कल सभी ढोंगी पाखंडी है किसी को थोडा बहुत ज्ञान भी है तो पहले उसे दक्ष्ण के रूप में भरी भरकम रकम चाहिए अच्छा खासा चढ़ावा चाहिए उसके बाद भी कोई गारंटी नही वो गुरु की जगह गुरु घंटाल निकले और जो १-२-जानकर है भी तो वो अपने परिवार वालो की ही बताते है किसी और से तो इस टोपिक पर बात भी नही करते गुरु तो वो तब बनेगे!


*मित्र इसके लिए तो खोजना पड़ता है   ...... जिस किसी में आपके लिखए हुए गुण पाए आएंगे वो गुरु नहीं होगा ......

गुरु ढूँढना भूसे  के ढेर  से सुई ढूँढने सामान है पर मिल जाती है सुई इस बात का भी ध्यान रखना .....

और गुरु का काम मार्गदर्शन है .....चलना और सफल होना आपके उपेर निर्भर करेगा मित्र .......*

----------


## anubhav007

> *मित्र इसके लिए तो खोजना पड़ता है   ...... जिस किसी में आपके लिखए हुए गुण पाए आएंगे वो गुरु नहीं होगा ......
> 
> गुरु ढूँढना भूसे  के ढेर  से सुई ढूँढने सामान है पर मिल जाती है सुई इस बात का भी ध्यान रखना .....
> 
> और गुरु का काम मार्गदर्शन है .....चलना और सफल होना आपके उपेर निर्भर करेगा मित्र .......*


भाई amol05 ये सब तो जनता हूँ पर यार दिकत ये है एक बार किसी को गुरु मान लिया तो मान लिया अगर वो गुरु घंटाल नीलका तो ये वही कहावत हो जाएगी सांप के मुह में छछुंदर ना निगलते बनेगा न उगलते बनेगा

----------


## RASHMI2221

> भाई amol05 ये सब तो जनता हूँ पर यार दिकत ये है एक बार किसी को गुरु मान लिया तो मान लिया अगर वो गुरु घंटाल नीलका तो ये वही कहावत हो जाएगी सांप के मुह में छछुंदर ना निगलते बनेगा न उगलते बनेगा


*बिलकुल सही कहता है रे तू , पिछली बार उस बाबा ने तेरे को खूब धोखा दिया था  , तूने उसे गुरु बनाया और, अब  बच के रहना  रे बबुआ*

----------


## amol05

> भाई amol05 ये सब तो जनता हूँ पर यार दिकत ये है एक बार किसी को गुरु मान लिया तो मान लिया अगर वो गुरु घंटाल नीलका तो ये वही कहावत हो जाएगी सांप के मुह में छछुंदर ना निगलते बनेगा न उगलते बनेगा


*
अत: पहले ही आछी तरह परख कर कार्य करे और यह आपके स्व विवेक पर निर्भर  करेगा .......*

----------


## hindi9

*अनुभव ००७ जी, मैने आपका बिल्कुल भी मज़ाक नही उड़ाया. प्लीज, किसी प्रकार का वह्म न करें.*

----------


## hindi9

अमोल०५ जी, आपने बिल्कुल १००% सही कहा. "गुरु का कार्य मार्गदर्शन करना है......उस मार्ग पर चलना और सफल होना हमारी खुद की सोच और कार्य पर निर्भर करता है"

----------


## hindi9

अनुभव ००७ जी, आप बुरा मत मान न, मैं सिर्फ़ अपनी थेयोरी बता रहा हूँ. अगर किसी को गुरु मान लिया जाए और वो गुरु घंटाल निकले. तो मेरा तो स्टाइल ये ही है इसलिए अनुभव ००७ जी, जो गुरु है ही नकली अगर अंजाने में उसे गुरु मान भी लिया तो इस में आपका उतना कसूर नही है. इसलिए धोखेबाज के साथ धोखा ही करना चाहिए. आप ये बात हमेशा के लिए याद रख लीजिए. नकली गुरु को त्यागना पाप नही बल्कि उत्तम कार्य है.  आपका तो सब पता ही होगा. मैं ठीक कह रहा हूँ न ?

----------


## hindi9

अनुभव ००७ जी, नमस्कार और प्रणाम. जी हाँ, मैने आपके १ अन्य सूत्र पर भी मैसेज पोस्ट किया था "जय हो मा कालका जी की". मैं कसम खा कर कहता हूँ की मैने ये बात मज़ाक उड़ाने के लहजे से बिल्कुल भी नही कही थी. मैं हैरान हूँ पता नही आप को ऐसा क्यु लगा. मेरी देवी माता के प्रति १००% आस्था है. ये देवी माता जिसे परमेश्वरी, आदि शक्ति, शक्ति स्वरूपा, जगत माता, जगत को चलाने वाली असली शक्ति जिसकी किर्पा के बिना संसार का हर काम अधूरा है. इसी माता के १० महाविधया के रूप में १० शक्तिशाली रूप. दुर्गा जी के ९ रूप. फिर गाँव गाँव में ७ माता रानियो के रूप में. इसी देवी माँ के ३ प्रमुख रूप महाकाली, महालक्ष्मी और महासरस्वती हैं. इस १ देवी माँ के अनेक रूप होंगे अनेक. कोई किसी रूप में पूजता है तो कोई किसी रूप में. लेकिन वो अति महान शक्ति १ ही है. जिसका आदि अंत कोई नही जानता कोई भी नही. हम लोग तो सिर्फ़ उनकी भगती कर के उनकी किर्पा से अपना लोक और परलोक सुधार सकते हैं. क्यु की ये ही १ असली सच्चाई है कि "शरीर नश्वर है और आत्मा अमर है" शरीर ने सदा रहना नही और आत्मा ने कभी मरना नही. इसलिए भगती ही सब से उत्तम है और इस संसार में सच्चे भगत से बड़ा कोई इंसान नही होता. आप पूरा अंतर्वासना चेक कर लीजिए. मैने जहाँ जहाँ भी देवी माता के किसी भी रूप का जिकर हुआ तो मैने सिर्फ़ जय जयकार ही की है.

----------


## hindi9

लख लाहन्त होगी मेरे पर कि कभी देवी माता के बारे में मज़ाक उड़ाने का विचार भी मेरे मन में आया हो तो. मैं अक्टोबर २०१२ में पहली बार मंच  में आया हूँ. तब से ले कर अब तक मैने सिर्फ़ अपना ही मज़ाक उड़ाया है. वो भी सिर्फ़ दूसरो को खुश करने के लिए. . वो अपने आप को बड़ा ग्यानी समझ रहा है. आपको सवाल पूछ रहा था. मैने तो आपकी फेवर की थी. . वो सारा दिन नेट पर बैठा रहता है. जो वहाँ उसकी तारीफ़ करते हैं. वो सब उसके २ या ४ सन्गी साथी हैं. या वो खुद अलग अलग आई डी बना कर अपनी नकली तारीफ़ खुद कर लेता होगा. ये सब लोगो को बेवकूफ़ बनाने के तरीके हैं.  बड़े आराम से बेवकूफ़ बन जाते हैं. वो बिना बात ही लोगो के काम में टाँग फ़साता रहता है. वो बिना बात के ही भाव खाता रहता है.  अब मैं अपने मुख से अपने बारे में क्या कहूँ. वो नकली तांत्रिक मेरे  बराबर भी नही है. वो रेंटी मेरे बारे में कुछ भी नही जानता और न ही कभी जान पायेगा और उसका पर्सनल मोबाइल नंबर मेरे पास गुप्त सूत्रों ने पहुँचा दिया है.

----------


## hindi9

बाकी रही बात अनुभव ००७ जी, मैने आपकी बात का बिल्कुल भी बुरा नही माना. आप किसी भी प्रकार की शंका न करें. लेकिन आप ये ना कहें कि आप मेरे से बात नही करना चाहते. मुझे खुशी होगी कि आप मेरे उत्तर का जवाब देंगे. मैं तो अपनेपन से आपके सूत्र पर आया था. बस आप परायेपने की बात मत कीजिए. आपको तो हक है मुझ से बात करने का. आपको तो मैने आज से मुझे डाँटने और थप्पड़ मारने का हक भी दे दिया. आप मुझे से जब भी बात करे हक से करें. क्यु की मैं सिर्फ़ शरीफ और भगत लोगो की ही कदर करता हूँ. इन झूठे संसारी और नकली सन्यासी लोगो की औकात मैं जानता हूँ. "श्री मध भगवत गीता" में भी लिखा है की जो जिसको पूजता है वो उसी को प्राप्त करता है. इसलिए ये साले तांत्रिक भूत प्रेतो से अपना काम निकलवाते हैं फिर मरने के बाद खुद भी साले प्रेत टाईप योनियो में जाते हैं. क्यु की अगर गहराई से देखा जाए तो अनेक किस्म के भूत प्रेत इत्यादि इत्यादि, इन जैसे लोग ही तो मरने के बाद बनते हैं. आप सरल सहज और सच्ची भगती करते हैं, ये ही उत्तम है.

----------


## hindi9

ये सब बातेँ  मैंने सिर्फ इसलिए लिखी क्यु  जो आप को मेरे बारे में  कोई  शंका  न रहे। आप कभी भी कुछ भी मेरे को कह सकते हैं। वो भी बिना किसी झिझक . बस आप किसी किस्म का मेरे बारे में वहम मत कीजिये। मेरे को तो खुशी होगी अगर आप मेरे को  दोबारा फिर कोई मैसेज करेंगे तो . मुझे तो आप अपना छोट्टा भाई समझिये। बेशक  आप मेरे को प्यार से डांट  दिया कीजिये . मुझे तो उसमें भी खुशी महसूस होगी। क्यु  कि रोजमर्रा  की  जिन्दगी में हजारों  लोग आस पास से गुजरते हैं लेकिन कोई किसी से बात तक नहीं करता। आज के अति आधुनिक युग में प्यार सनेह रहा ही नहीं। सब के सब निजी स्वार्थ के ताल पर जी रहे हैं। इसलिए आप अगर मेरे को प्यार से  गाली भी देंगे तो भी मैं मुस्करा दूंगा। बस आप खुश रहिये, आपके छोटे भाई की तरफ से आपको फिर से 1 बार नमस्कार और प्रणाम। जय हो देवी माता के सच्चे दरबार की जय हो जय।

----------


## anubhav007

भाई hindi9 आप बहुत बड़ी बात कह रहे हो में बहुत छोटी उम्र का हूँ सायद आप से भी छोटा आप मुझे आदर दे रहे हो आप खुद आदर पाने के हक दार हो मेने आप से बात करने से माना नही करा था में उस बात पर कोई भी टिपणी करने से माना किया था और भाई ये "रेंटी" कोन है में नही जनता सायद मुझसे कही समझने में गलती लगी है और में कुछ कह गया और हाँ में तुम्हे ना तो कभी गली दूंगा और ना कभी गलत बात कहूँगा में तब तक किसी को कुछ नही कहता जब तक कोई मुझसे अभद्र भाषा में कुछ ना कहे परन्तु कोई मुझसे अभद्र भाषा में बात करता है तो मुझसे बर्दास्त नही होता जेसे ये "rashmi2221" कर रहा और ये अब id बदल कर मुझ पर टिपणी कर रहा है

----------


## anubhav007

> ये सब बातेँ  मैंने सिर्फ इसलिए लिखी क्यु  जो आप को मेरे बारे में  कोई  शंका  न रहे। आप कभी भी कुछ भी मेरे को कह सकते हैं। वो भी बिना किसी झिझक . बस आप किसी किस्म का मेरे बारे में वहम मत कीजिये। मेरे को तो खुशी होगी अगर आप मेरे को  दोबारा फिर कोई मैसेज करेंगे तो . मुझे तो आप अपना छोट्टा भाई समझिये। बेशक  आप मेरे को प्यार से डांट  दिया कीजिये . मुझे तो उसमें भी खुशी महसूस होगी। क्यु  कि रोजमर्रा  की  जिन्दगी में हजारों  लोग आस पास से गुजरते हैं लेकिन कोई किसी से बात तक नहीं करता। आज के अति आधुनिक युग में प्यार सनेह रहा ही नहीं। सब के सब निजी स्वार्थ के ताल पर जी रहे हैं। इसलिए आप अगर मेरे को प्यार से  गाली भी देंगे तो भी मैं मुस्करा दूंगा। बस आप खुश रहिये, आपके छोटे भाई की तरफ से आपको फिर से 1 बार नमस्कार और प्रणाम। जय हो देवी माता के सच्चे दरबार की जय हो जय।


रही बात माँ कलि की तो भाई मुझे उसकी उपासना  विरासत में मिली है बात बहुत है करने के लिए आप चाहे तो मेने एक सूत्र में अपने बारे में लिखा है उसका नाम है "भुत----कहानी सत्य घटना के आधार पर नेट पर मोजूद" में अपने बारे में मेने कुछ लिखा है अगर कभी टाइम मिले तो पढ़ लेना! मेने कभी सोचा भी नही था में माँ कालकाजी की उपासना करूँगा पर वो माँ को मंजूर है होता वही है एक बात और कहूँगा { जिंतना समय गुजरता गया माँ तुझमे विश्वाश बढता गया}

----------


## hindi9

धन्यवाद अनुभव ००७ जी

----------


## anubhav007

> *बिलकुल सही कहता है रे तू , पिछली बार उस बाबा ने तेरे को खूब धोखा दिया था  , तूने उसे गुरु बनाया , अब  बच के रहना  रे बबुआ*


तुझे दुसरे के फटे में टांग अड़ाने की आदत है जो तू बिना वजह मेरे पर कमेन्ट करता है

----------


## jaggajat

*पारद यानि पारे से शिवलिंग कैसे बनाया जाता है क्यो कोई इसे बनाने की विधि और पारे के अलावा इस काम मे आने वाली अन्य सामग्री साधन आदि के बारे भी जानता है कि नही?*

----------


## anita

> लख लाहन्त होगी मेरे पर कि कभी देवी माता के बारे में मज़ाक उड़ाने का विचार भी मेरे मन में आया हो तो. मैं अक्टोबर २०१२ में पहली बार मंच  में आया हूँ. तब से ले कर अब तक मैने सिर्फ़ अपना ही मज़ाक उड़ाया है. वो भी सिर्फ़ दूसरो को खुश करने के लिए. . वो अपने आप को बड़ा ग्यानी समझ रहा है. आपको सवाल पूछ रहा था. मैने तो आपकी फेवर की थी. . वो सारा दिन नेट पर बैठा रहता है. जो वहाँ उसकी तारीफ़ करते हैं. वो सब उसके २ या ४ सन्गी साथी हैं. या वो खुद अलग अलग आई डी बना कर अपनी नकली तारीफ़ खुद कर लेता होगा. ये सब लोगो को बेवकूफ़ बनाने के तरीके हैं.  बड़े आराम से बेवकूफ़ बन जाते हैं. वो बिना बात ही लोगो के काम में टाँग फ़साता रहता है. वो बिना बात के ही भाव खाता रहता है.  अब मैं अपने मुख से अपने बारे में क्या कहूँ. वो नकली तांत्रिक मेरे  बराबर भी नही है. वो रेंटी मेरे बारे में कुछ भी नही जानता और न ही कभी जान पायेगा और उसका पर्सनल मोबाइल नंबर मेरे पास गुप्त सूत्रों ने पहुँचा दिया है.



सम्पादित की गयी गाली गलौच की वजह से

----------


## anita

> अनुभव ००७ जी, आप बुरा मत मान न, मैं सिर्फ़ अपनी थेयोरी बता रहा हूँ. अगर किसी को गुरु मान लिया जाए और वो गुरु घंटाल निकले. तो मेरा तो स्टाइल ये ही है इसलिए अनुभव ००७ जी, जो गुरु है ही नकली अगर अंजाने में उसे गुरु मान भी लिया तो इस में आपका उतना कसूर नही है. इसलिए धोखेबाज के साथ धोखा ही करना चाहिए. आप ये बात हमेशा के लिए याद रख लीजिए. नकली गुरु को त्यागना पाप नही बल्कि उत्तम कार्य है.  आपका तो सब पता ही होगा. मैं ठीक कह रहा हूँ न ?



सम्पादित गाली गलौच  की वजह से

----------


## crushh

ऊँ नमः शिवाये।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------

